# Coping strategy



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Whatever I feel about the A I have a way of dealing with it

Angry: I do something to make the OM unhappy

Sad: I workout

Lost or hopeless: I do something to make my life better.

Numb: Live life as usual.

What do you do to deal with the rollercoaster?


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

I had stopped drinking but I am rethinking my position, there is more truth and forgiveness in a bottle of booze than in anyone's eyes.
By the way I prefer this translation of Ovid
“Perfer et obdura, dolor hic tibi proderit olim." (Be patient and tough; someday this pain will be useful to you.)” 
― Ovid


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

love=pain said:


> I had stopped drinking but I am rethinking my position, there is more truth and forgiveness in a bottle of booze than in anyone's eyes.
> By the way I prefer this translation of Ovid
> “Perfer et obdura, dolor hic tibi proderit olim." (Be patient and tough; someday this pain will be useful to you.)”
> ― Ovid


I like that better too. I think I'll switch.


----------



## Bee2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I read a lot when I feel depressed. Hug my two babies. They are the reason I am still sane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Ovid said:


> I like that better too. I think I'll switch.


HaHa well you wrote it you decide what sounds best. By the way he has so many great quotes or should I say "you"


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Anger: I hit my heavy bag (and remember to put gloves on first)

Sad: I hit my heavy bag (but forget to put gloves on first)

Lost or Hopeless: I write poetry or lyrics

Numb: I drink. It isn't a good coping mechanism, but you asked and I'm honest.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

love=pain said:


> HaHa well you wrote it you decide what sounds best. By the way he has so many great quotes or should I say "you"


I just like the irony of using his name for these forums. Also the end of his life give a good moral story... The good quotes are a bonus!


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I would think Oedipus would be great fun as a screen name here!


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Anger: I hit my heavy bag (and remember to put gloves on first)
> 
> Sad: I hit my heavy bag (but forget to put gloves on first)
> 
> ...


I can't talk. The first 2 or 3 weeks I went through unknown litres of 80 proof rum.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Ovid said:


> I can't talk. The first 2 or 3 weeks I went through unknown litres of 80 proof rum.


I got so close to Jack Daniels, I now refer to him as John.

Yeah, I'm not a beer drinker. Never have been. These past 9 months have been expensive. I don't mean to laugh, but I am kind of chuckling about it. I mean, easily a bottle of good Irish Whiskey is $35. And its gone in a couple days. Well, it was that way. Not so much any more. Regret and I are doing a bunch better than we were! I don't drink half of what I used to.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> I would think Oedipus would be great fun as a screen name here!


LMAO. So would:
Freud
TigerWoods
ARod
BillClinton
Casanova

Really could do this all day lol


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Anger: I hit my heavy bag (and remember to put gloves on first)
> 
> Sad: I hit my heavy bag (but forget to put gloves on first)
> 
> ...


I am getting a heavy bag heard it does wonders, and while drinking is not a crutch you should walk to far with at times it can at least be something to count on to make you feel better no matter how temporary, sex is that way sometimes but has too many landmines attached at least right now.

Above all *write* it beats screaming, don't worry if nothing rhymes or makes sense it is a way to purge yourself of angry, hateful and destructive thoughts. I have found writing can be a sense of relief and of dismay(when she looks through my notebook) then I have to explain some of those things and their meaning and persude her not to call the looney bin for me.

Bourbon is my weakness, I have also slowed down drinking now I only use one hand.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Can't think of one aspect of the OMs life I haven't attacked. If it weren't for that I'd probably need a journal, or still be drinking.

The workouts are great for keeping depression at bay.


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

Ovid said:


> Can't think of one aspect of the OMs life I haven't attacked.


What does this mean?

I like to write on these boards. Even if it only takes me a couple minutes, I need to get it out. SOCO is what i have been partaking in, one liter a week. Though this has slowed down since I am dumping my stbxw.

I bought drums and play when I get angry, they help. Running is good.

Talking is something else I like to do, and listen to my playlist of hate music when I need to get work done.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Health

Family

Friends

Romantic relationships

Finances


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Batting Cages
Reading
When I cannot sleep I have a talk with my friend Jamison (he is Irish but he understands me)


----------

